# [solved] kein backslash via keyboard

## Treborius

hi, ich hab hier ein kleines problem,

ich kann über die tastatur keinen backslash eingeben ("\"),

das system ist ein kleiner server, und ich hatte bisher keine tastatur dran,

nun nervt das aber gewaltig

alle sondertastenfunktionieren, nur der backslash nicht (alt-gr + {?,ß,\})

weiss jemand rat?

hier mal die /etc/conf.d/keymaps

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> # /etc/conf.d/keymaps
> 
> # Use KEYMAP to specify the default console keymap.  There is a complete tree
> ...

 

wie gesagt, tilde "~" zB kann ich direkt eingeben, alles geht, nur backslash ned   :Embarassed: 

----------

## aleph-muc

hi,

die Taste an sich ( also z.B. das  ß ) funktioniert? Nicht, dass Du einen Hardwaredefekt hast.

Wenn die Taste funktioniert, ist das Problem auf der Konsole, oder in einem Terminalfenster unter X?

Grüße

aleph

----------

## Treborius

 *aleph-muc wrote:*   

> hi,
> 
> die Taste an sich ( also z.B. das  ß ) funktioniert? Nicht, dass Du einen Hardwaredefekt hast.
> 
> Wenn die Taste funktioniert, ist das Problem auf der Konsole, oder in einem Terminalfenster unter X?
> ...

 

ja, die taste funktioniert einwandfrei, die alt-gr taste auch, sonst würde ich ja keine tilde hinbekommen,

X gibts auf dem server nicht, geht also um die pure konsole

imho hatte ich vor nem jahr schonmal eine andere tastatur an der kiste dran, da gings auch nicht.

muss also ein software-problem sein

----------

## aleph-muc

mal in der /etc/conf.d/keymaps den Eintrag

```
KEYMAP="de-latin1-nodeadkeys"

```

ausprobiert?

Grüße

aleph

----------

## Treborius

 *aleph-muc wrote:*   

> mal in der /etc/conf.d/keymaps den Eintrag
> 
> ```
> KEYMAP="de-latin1-nodeadkeys"
> 
> ...

 

das hats gebracht, danke

----------

